# Infusions: ToDay, ToMorrow, or Pirsue?



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

As I'm working on stocking my medicine cabinet, I'd love some advice on which are the best infusions to keep on hand for run-of-the-mill mastitis (generally staph spp). I'm learning all I can about prevention, so hopefully, we will very rarely need to treat, but I also don't want to lose any time when treatment *is* necessary.

So, in terms of effectiveness, milk withdrawal time, cost, ease of obtaining, and any other factors I might be forgetting, which of these is the overall best to have on hand, if you could only pick one? If you could pick more than one, what does one do that another doesn't which would earn both of them a spot in your med box?

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

The consensus that we have gotten from the long-time successful breeders is that Pirsue "is Da Bomb". First choice for any type of mastitis (active).

However, Tomorrow is excellent for preventative treatment (applied when you dry your doe off). A lot more affordable than Pirsue, and you do not need a vet script for it.

Most use either Naxcel or Excenel systemically as well as the udder infusion. Some also include Gentomyicin with the udder infusion.

HTH


----------



## grandmajo (May 22, 2008)

For Staph CNS type, I like the Spectramast which is a RX available from your vet. I've had 1 case of the CNS, Pirsue didn't touch it. Spectramast did.


----------



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks. I'm working on getting the script for Pirsue from the vet, and I'll keep that in mind about Spectramast. What is the milk withdrawal on ToMorrow? It says to give it no later than 30 days before kidding--is that to give it enough time to work, or does that have to do with milk withdrawal?

I'll also see what I can come up with on the Gent and Excenel.

Thanks!
Michelle


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Excenel/Naxcel is an excellent antibiotic to have under any circumstances. If I only got to have one antibiotic, this would be the one, as it very good for just about everything. Just MHO.

You will also want to have banamine/flunixamine to help with udder inflammation and pain. Definitely something to have in your med cupboard at all times.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

The thing is you do not WANT to treat for mastitis and I do not keep a supply of infusions. What if you don't need them, there is an expiration date. If expired when you need them, then it is a waste of money. Save your dollars for what you need: Bo-Se, Thiamin. Fortified B-Complex, Banamine, Lute, and Oxtytocin. Also oxytet of some sort (Duramycin or Agrimycin) and Nuflor. If you need to infuse, hopefully you would have done a culture and found out exactly which drug you need then you get it.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Gent is not supposed to be used on food animals. ie. milking cows or goats


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Jennifer brings up some great points. I do infuse with Tomorrow when I dry the girls up, but I don't have so many that I need to buy a box. I buy what I need at the time. The other meds for mastitis, I'll wait for test results.


----------



## FaithNJoyOberhasli (Apr 24, 2012)

You are ABSOLUTELY right--I DON'T want to be having to treat for mastitis. I'm trying to learn all I can right now about how to prevent it, both nutritionally and environmentally, and also working on getting my "screening procedure" in place so I catch it very quickly if/when it pops up, and be as prepared as possible to treat quickly before it has a chance to get worse.



nightskyfarm said:


> Save your dollars for what you need: Bo-Se, Thiamin. Fortified B-Complex, Banamine, Lute, and Oxtytocin. Also oxytet of some sort (Duramycin or Agrimycin) and Nuflor. If you need to infuse, hopefully you would have done a culture and found out exactly which drug you need then you get it.


Most of these I have, and the rest I'm working on, so that's encouraging. Other than having sensitivities run by a lab, are there any "blanket" recommendations about what to use for which infections? According to Corinne at LSU, 99% of what she sees in goat cultures (if they grow anything) is Staph spp, and she recommended ToDay or Pirsue for that. So, its sounds like that would be the main thing to be watching/prepared for, right?

Regarding ToMorrow at dry off: What is the milk withdrawal on ToMorrow? It says to give it no later than 30 days before kidding--is that to give it enough time to work, or does that have to do with milk withdrawal?

Thanks,
Michelle


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tommorrow is a dry cow, and since most goats have either 50 day or incredible months of dry periods  milk withdrawal isn't a consideration. At 50 days to kidding the most you would see would be some of the soybean oil carrier as a slick on your colostrum.

When new, having all this stuff on hand also means you are going to be using it...and 99% of the folks who treat for mastitis on this forum...their goat never had mastitis. So that means most mastitis is caused by the dirty technique of infusing, most do. 

I buy tommorrow each winter because my does are dry cowed with it or Pirsue. But to keep infusions on hand for mastitis, haven't had it in years, so it's a LOT of meds to throw away. Have and excellent prewash, milking technique, post dip/spray, something you can afford to do everyday, even if you lost your income. Why I don't buy a bunch of stuff to use, when wetones with alcohol do an excellent job of cleaning, washing hands and dipping inflations in soapy water and bleach, and spraying with chlorhexideen right after kidding, and clorox and water after the barn is cleaned for the spring. It's easy and cheap and not 100 steps so my relief milkers are going to do exactly the same thing.

Other than bo-se, inconstituted naxcel and banamine...I don't buy anything in bottles from the vet, I buy vacutainer or nearly empty bottles of dex, oxytocin, lutelyse etc....which will last me through Sunday and Monday when my vet is off, otherwise I am throwing out meds each year. OTC...I buy pennicillin, tetracycline and Tylan 50...which are nearly always borrowed out or throw away unused. Don't waste you money.


----------

